# La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Digger .. WOW!!!



## AndrewNYC

Should last me through several games ...



















:bowdown:


----------



## exprime8

oh wow... how big is that Beast?


----------



## Fuzzy

Man, that cigar looks like it would last me a six pack!

Be sure to post up a review.


----------



## V-ret

Jesus, that thing is a beast!


----------



## MontyTheMooch

LOL.waaaaaannnnnt.


----------



## MontyTheMooch

exprime8 said:


> oh wow... how big is that Beast?


8 1/2 x 60


----------



## JohnnyFlake

Smoke that baby nice an slow, don't get it hot. That should go for about 3 - 3 1/2 hours and it will most likely kick you ass! Enjoy my friend!!!


----------



## Mr Dude65

I am going to have to find one of these for me and my friend! He's always looking for the largest cigar in the shop when we go, haha!


----------



## Cigar Noob

Mr Dude65 said:


> I am going to have to find one of these for me and my friend! He's always looking for the largest cigar in the shop when we go, haha!


Buy him this:









The digger is a monster, way too intimidated to smoke that. Would be great for chillin in the pool or at the beach.


----------



## Mr Dude65

Jonathan - I have told him about that, and his jaw almost hit the floor, haha! Might be a nice Christmas present for him, though!


----------



## AndrewNYC

That was one hell of a smoke!

Yeah -- it's 8 1/2 by 60 -- all double ligero power! Took at least 3 hours and I was starting to get a little green at the end!

It is a bold cigar but no one flavor overpowers. The drawer was very nice -- it's a packed cigar that draws like a dream. Plenty of white smoke and a n even burn for the entire length despite several relights. 

The first 1/3 was smooth with some nice coffee tones, burned evenly, ashed a little too short for my taste, but the great ligero flavor was worth it. The 2nd third has plenty of that familiar LFD earthiness that I crave along with dark roast coffee -- it's like a visit to the Caribbean! It is very characteristic LFD taste and always brings me back for more The last third picked up in pepper -- a surprise. Usually a cigar starts with pepper and ends smooth, this monster goes the other way around. There was a not a dull puff on this stick. Always bold and flavorful

NOT for the faint of heart or casual smoker! 

And, best of all, the Yankees kept scoring the more I smoked! :thumb:


----------



## AndrewNYC

Cigar Noob said:


> ...
> The digger is a monster, way too intimidated to smoke that. Would be great for chillin in the pool or at the beach.


I tried to pace myself. The first time I had a LFD chisel I was ready to pass out. Despite spending plenty of time on this one, it still left me a bit woozy -- it's a tough call, the flavor is great and I wanted to puff away like an everyday stick, but I know this thing is loaded with nicotine. It is all about pace!!!

I don't think I'll be trying a two foot smoke anytime soon!!!!


----------



## edin508

Nice review, and what a cannon!


----------



## Loki21

Thanks for sharing. I have some air benders I have been meaning to try maybe tonight after reading this.


----------



## IBEW

I'm smoking a LFD DL Chisel now, think I'll stick to this size!


----------



## buttstitches

LOL what a boss :bowdown:


----------



## fuente~fuente

LFD Digger- AKA "The Homewrecker"


----------



## AndrewNYC

IBEW said:


> I'm smoking a LFD DL Chisel now, think I'll stick to this size!


Love that one too!

LFD double ligero and Oliva serie V are very similar to me -- both bold, similar taste profile, top shelf and plenty of vitamin N! (for better or worse ... sometimes i like that )


----------



## showcattle

That is one big ol cigar, and i thought a two hour smoke took awhile lol.


----------



## TheLastOneDead

I think I would puke before I finished.


----------



## rayner601

It takes me about 2.5-2.75 hrs for me to finish a digger. Great driving smoke. They replaced the Serie R #7 as my go to smoke.


----------



## wrx04

Haha. Thats great. I picked up my first LFD (ligero) yesterday and i thought it looked intimidating.


----------



## AndrewNYC

Stopped at the B&M and got another DIGGER this weekend. Smoked a nice LP undercrown ... the Digger will wait for next Sunday, I think. 

Though with Boston playing New York for the last three games of the regular season, I am sure there is a 4 to 5 hour game coming this week. 

The owner also turned me on to a delicious La Aurora Gran Reserva 2003 preferido and a Casa Fernandez Miami reserva (still in humi). I like this guy, he knows his smokes and is always showing me something new. 

Will post a review of the Digger with pics!


----------



## Dark Rose

Cigar Noob said:


> Buy him this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The digger is a monster, way too intimidated to smoke that. Would be great for chillin in the pool or at the beach.


I saw a cigar similar to that today, not quite as long, but at least twice the diameter, lol...


----------



## HoserX

Awesome post Andrew, I was gifted one yesterday and was on Puff searching for info and there's your post. Maybe I should save it for Saturday? hoping for a favorable outcome tonight. Maybe the Yanks will make it to Saturday?


----------



## jmac603

Wow! Looks interesting...I think it is too big for me. Love the Airbender Chisel though.


----------



## AndrewNYC

I prefer the chisel -- the digger is .. it's like something to do on a dare!

Or, at most, twice a year -- opening day of baseball and a lazy fall day with a lineup of football games.


----------



## MontyTheMooch

LOL. I just picked one up last night I'll probably smoke it next month while my wife is out if town.


----------



## tntclip

HUGE


----------



## Mr Puro

I had one of these bad boy earlier last week


----------



## paulb1970

Think I'll stick with this size!!


----------



## Jasonx250z

paulb1970 said:


> Think I'll stick with this size!!
> View attachment 43678


Did u use a punch or a cutter on that moster


----------



## paulb1970

Jasonx250z said:


> Did u use a punch or a cutter on that moster


haha!... nope used a regular guillotine cutter....that was a small version of that brand cigar!


----------



## Jasonx250z

Still a huge cigar lol


----------



## Gdaddy

That cigar can knock you down if you don't watch out.


----------



## Jasonx250z

I'm a big fan of full body not the huge one but the regular size one


----------



## Cigar HOG

Nice cigar. I love these.


----------

